# 2003 Tundra - FS upgrade?



## JoeZV8 (Jan 27, 2011)

Just wondering what people with 1st gen Tundra's are doing as far as suspension upgrades go.

I have a set of Bilstein HD's waiting to go in, but how about spring and bumpstop upgrades?

I only have a snowbear plow right now that I acquired for free from a relative....but if I keep making more "friends" that need to be plowed out I may bump up to something a bit more robust than the snowbear (ex boss sport duty). 

Since I'm going to be doing the struts soon, what else should I consider??


----------



## CarCrazed4Life (Dec 5, 2005)

Timbrens should be good enough for a Snowbear if that.


----------



## JoeZV8 (Jan 27, 2011)

CarCrazed4Life;1222849 said:


> Timbrens should be good enough for a Snowbear if that.


The truck handles the snowbear just fine with it's whooped front suspension right now. But since I have struts I'm about to install I figured I'd find out if there were any other upgrades people were doing. I may move to something a little bigger next year, and I'd rather do the suspension once rather than dig in again later this year.


----------

